# Joining a club



## RWAVEGAS (Feb 15, 2016)

Good afternoon all. 

Really quick... When joining a Schutzhund club is it normal to go a few times and when you have the ambition to join that the membership is only based upon sponsorship? I'll be honest and say that this gets under my skin. 

Years ago i tried joining a club and the club president stepped on my dog and my dog bite his boot. At that time they asked me not to come back because my dog should only bite on command, Eff the self defense reason i spoke of it made no case with these people, the gut punch of politics that i felt was sickening and i'm honestly just trying to defer from the politics and B/S a second time. 

Is the sponsorship typical? last thing i want is some random crap happening again and i'm S.O.L because of the actions or feelings or others. 

Thanks all.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No, having a sponsor is not the norm...but I've read that the GSDCA has that for their organization. 
If there are no IPO clubs near you, look for PSA or SDA clubs. Most of them are welcoming and the politics are not what they are about.

I would go with a humble attitude wherever....


----------



## RWAVEGAS (Feb 15, 2016)

Unfortunately there is nothing in Las Vegas, we're a freaking drought out here. The politics is the reason i have never joined another club. the USCA has their club ( About ) and it is the club i inquired with and i legitimately want to join but hate politics. I hope they don't have any. we'll see.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've never heard of sponsorship but I guess it might make some sort of sense to have a club member take you under their wing. The training director can't do everything. 

Good luck avoiding politics. It is never completely gone. But I agree, if you don't get along with the people in the club, it is not worth your time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Many clubs have a trial period. Full membership is based on many things. Are the people serious? Or are they fluff? Does the dog have potential? Does the person fit in with the club. 

There are only so many spots available in a club so they have to be a little picky to maintain training for all and harmony within the group.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I have some friends in that club, they're good folks and really easy to hang out with, and they're serious about trialing and competing. Something to keep in mind with clubs though, what you think of as politics may not be exactly right. A club is a group of people getting together to work on their personal goals. They don't owe anything to everyone that says they want to do this sport. For every 100 that come out, you may find 1 who will actually stick with it. You have to get along with people and if someone comes out looking to have their hand held, you're probably going to be disappointed. I'm not saying anything about you RWA, I'm just making general statements.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

RWAVEGAS said:


> Unfortunately there is nothing in Las Vegas, we're a freaking drought out here. The politics is the reason i have never joined another club. the USCA has their club ( About ) and it is the club i inquired with and i legitimately want to join but hate politics. I hope they don't have any. we'll see.


You could start your own group. I know it sounds difficult but is done often. Start with obedience and tracking together and then you can bring in an experienced helper now and then. 
You wouldn't have to affiliate with any organization unless you want to. 
My club is void of politics, because we don't have a field to trial on, are not an 'official' club with any organization. It is difficult to host a trial that would have enough tracking space. We trial at other clubs.
Though we do have all the equipment for OB and protection...which is costly.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

RWAVEGAS said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Really quick... When joining a Schutzhund club is it normal to go a few times and when you have the ambition to join that the membership is only based upon sponsorship? ...
> Is the sponsorship typical? last thing i want is some random crap happening again and i'm S.O.L because of the actions or feelings or others.
> ...


I've seen a few clubs require 2-3 other member signatures on membership application before it goes before the board you can ask for during/after your trial period is up --what is required of the sponsor at the club?


----------

